# Google ad words- anybody using them?



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

I did a quick search through LJ, but didn't see much talk about this subject. Do any LJ'ers selling online use Google ad words to get business? I've seen a couple comments on another forum (sigh, I admit I looked elsewhere besides here) and no one had great things to say about them.

I was hoping to have that red BMW by now (just kidding)... but this vast internet populated by millions seem to be missing my site (or my products are no good :-( ).

Comments, as always, appreciated….


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Yes … I work for a software company that uses Google Adwords for each of our 3 projects.


----------



## LesCasteel (Jan 9, 2010)

I use them and it will bring some extra traffic to your site. Is that extra traffic effective? I don't know but I figure that more people looking equates to more people who might be interested.

When you first start though, limit the amount so that some robot doesn't go out and run up your ad bill.

good luck


----------

